
Chaos Mesh: a chaos engineering solution to system resilience on Kubernetes - Lilian_Lee
https://pingcap.com/blog/chaos-mesh-your-chaos-engineering-solution-for-system-resiliency-on-kubernetes/
======
Edouar1
One is a github link and the other is actually a detailed blog.

------
cassianoleal
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919785)

